# Lightroom crashes when I try to import...



## jdramirez (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the answer to my problem is upgrade my computer to one that can handle LR4, but it normally works well enough, so I don't want to do that if I don't have to. 

Here's the problem and it occurs sporadically. I open LR4, press cntrl, shift, I and for import, or I hit import and it says the following:

Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 64-bit has stopped working
A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available. 

Before this started, I cleared the cache... but I've done that before. 

I have windows 7 home premium, 6 GB's of ram, and a 64 bit OS. I restarted the computer and it was to no avail... and I can wait for LR to fix itself... but I'd rather just have it start working again.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm downloading the update... maybe that was a bug and it was squashed by the update.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2013)

I have seen it crash if I was importing a bad image file. Try just one file , you might have to do a few files at a time to find the bad one if that is the case.

Aside from that, it seems to work fine for me.
Be sure that your video driver files are up to date, they are very high on the list of problem causers.

If all else fails, check the Adobe forums. If its a common issue, there may be some hints of things that can cause a crash. Things like bad memory can crash if a lot of ram is used too.

Good Luck.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 24, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have seen it crash if I was importing a bad image file. Try just one file , you might have to do a few files at a time to find the bad one if that is the case.
> 
> Aside from that, it seems to work fine for me.
> Be sure that your video driver files are up to date, they are very high on the list of problem causers.
> ...



I appreciate the response, but I don't even get to the point to where I am selecting a folder to browse through, let alone selecting a bad file. I'll check the video driver, though. And I'm downloading the latest version of LR4... so one of those will hopefully fix the issue.


----------



## bycostello (Mar 24, 2013)

i'd reinstall lr4


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2013)

bycostello said:


> i'd reinstall lr4


Installing the latest version should do it, however, you may have some bad disk sectors, check out your ssd or hard drive.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 25, 2013)

To provide a conclusion to this relatively banal story, I upgraded to the latest version of LR4 and I also upgraded my sound card and video card drivers and the problem stopped. So yay! Having said that... maybe it comes back with a vengeance in the sequel, LR4 Problems 2: Sheet Gets Real.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 25, 2013)

It was almost certainly a corrupted disk sector. Backup your hard drive and then do a scan for bad sectors. If it crashes, you might lose everything.

It nicely gave you a heads up warning.

Of course, it might go forever.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 25, 2013)

That happens to me occasionally. Also, sometimes the adjustment brushes stop working (or lose intensity, like I can push +4 stops and barely see a change). 

I've always traced it back to a corrupt preferences file. Don't know exactly what causes it. 

my best practice each time I install a new version is to set it up how I use it and then back up the .agprefs file. Whenever anything gets screwy, I overwrite that file in the user folder, and it goes back to working fine.


----------

